

FarmVille for real in Germany - steilpass
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=www.meine-ernte.de&act=url

======
steilpass
I've submitted the translation for convenience. Didn't mean to confuse.

------
nikreiman
This has absolutely nothing to do with Farmville for many reasons, though the
most obvious is that you are actually raising real food. If I understood the
point of the site correctly, it is essentially a coop farm with the ability to
sign up on the internet.

------
henrikschroder
What has this got to do with Farmville? You rent a piece of land for the
season, and get help planting crops. This is like a computer game... how?

This is novel and intereseting...how?

~~~
bobds
Indeed, this is not what I expected. I expected something with a web GUI. Then
I remembered I've already seen this:

<http://www.springwise.com/food_beverage/delmioorto/>

You choose what to grow with a GUI, someone grows it for you, picks it and
delivers it to you.

------
psdt
I have a garden there, AMA (Ask Me Anything)

